# Replace habitation door lock



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

The lock to my habitation door has become very stiff when I insert the key into the barrel, so think it might be time to change the lock/barrel.

The same key also fits the gas locker, cassette door, water and garage (x2) so I would have to change them all.

1)How easy is it to change them and how would I do it?
2)Where could I source them all from?

One option would be to change the habitation door lock for one that's not used very often.

Thanks in advance.

Peter


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

pmcclure said:


> The lock to my habitation door has become very stiff when I insert the key into the barrel, so think it might be time to change the lock/barrel.
> 
> The same key also fits the gas locker, cassette door, water and garage (x2) so I would have to change them all.
> 
> ...


Probably a silly question but have you tried lubricating it? Some of my locks often stiffen up but a few sprays of silicon lubricant usually sorts them out.

Phil


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

philoaks said:


> Probably a silly question but have you tried lubricating it? Some of my locks often stiffen up but a few sprays of silicon lubricant usually sorts them out.
> 
> Phil


Yes with lots of GT85


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

pmcclure said:


> Yes with lots of GT85


Thought you probably had 

I'm not familiar with that particular lock but I have dismantled similar ones in the past. Generally the lock barrel is held in place with a circlip so you need to remove the inside part of the mechanism to gain access to the circlip.

Sometimes the barrel will then just push out but I've had one where the key had to be inserted to allow the barrel to be released.

Hopefully someone will have worked on the specific one you have and will be able to advise.

Regards what to change.......personally, I would go with your idea of changing the barrel for another on the van that gets little use. I don't think a full set would be mega bucks but I would always go for the least cost option :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As this is a push button handle with key lock included, you say that the lock gets very stiff when you insert the key, do you mean that pushing the key in is harder than before or that the button is stiffer, or the key in makes it stiffer. this may well mean a lot of road dust etc has accumulated and it will need more than a spray. As you have the handle off, put it in a warm soapy water to soak for 15/20 mins, drain and if poss air line blast it till dry.
Silicone is the preferable lubricant , it does not attract the dust etc which can clog up the mechanism.


cabby

this is the easiest and cheapest first step.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like a Zadi barrel to me and the reason I say that is because I have just replaced some on our locker doors myself. But I would check with someone else because I am not an expert. Also your key will have a number on it and I believe you may be able to purchase a barrel with that number. They are not as unique as we think!
This link below will give you an idea of price.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Caravan-M...647730?hash=item2ed7d66572:g:FYcAAOSwcu5UNp8m

Harry


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

The locks are on a 2007 Burstner. I have the key number.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

pmcclure said:


> The locks are on a 2007 Burstner. I have the key number.


Try here have bought single locks from them matched to the original number. Not all numbers are available though: http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/zadi_locks.htm

They also have barrel removal tools for hire, although they can be bought on ebay for £10, very useful to have.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you do/can clean it, I would be looking at a graphite lubricant to lubricate it, I'd never use silicone or grease of any kind as they attract dust etc.

I'd not be too bothered about having an extra key, my van has 3 keys, not a big deal on a used van.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a Chausson M/H but I am pretty sure that the lock mechanism is the same and is supplied by a company called ZADI.
I ordered a spare key from Stowmarket Caravans quoting the key number. They placed the order with Trigano Group in France and eventually 2 keys and barrel turned up at the cost of £20 (with the same lock number as my existing ones.)
The barrel of the lock is held in place in the plastic door handle by a spring loaded brass lug. Once you have one, the lug will be obvious. Extraction and replacement appear to be pretty simple, though it might depend on your design of handle. 
My last comment though is that the locks are very basic and easily punched out with a large screwdriver, so advise extra security.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Have purchased some new barrels and have fitted one. Unfortunately the master key is stuck in the old barrel. Has anyone got any suggestions as to how to get the key out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pmcclure said:


> Have purchased some new barrels and have fitted one. Unfortunately the master key is stuck in the old barrel. Has anyone got any suggestions as to how to get the key out.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you have a bench grinder, just grind one half of the barrel off, if an angle grinder put barrel in a vice and grind it off, if neither go to a little backstreet garage or a useful neighbour.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I have one of those and they can be a bit tight, if you look at the end of the barrel you will see a brass coloured pin, this is the bit that locks the barrel in place, try pushing it into the barrel and pulling on the key at the same time, this usually releases the key, if not squirt a bit of WD40 onto it that will do it.

M


----------

